# 2019 Warbirds in Review



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 3, 2019)

Good morning lads. I have returned. Lets get the 2019 review started.







This Mk.V Anson belongs to the CWH and is registered CF-HOT. Believe it or not she used to be a flyer although it has been many many years. The CWH claims she is on the list for eventual restoration but I believe I will be dead long before I see her in the sky. 

In other unrelated CWH news, their Grumman Avenger which has been restored will be heading into the paint shop today to emerge in post WW2 Royal Canadian Navy C/S and configuration. If the weather is good this Saturday I hope to get a look at her as the CWH is hosting RCAF day.

Cheers lads and here is to a safe and enjoyable airshow year!

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2019)

Nice one Jeff - always liked the Anson, but keep missing the two flying in the UK.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 3, 2019)

Will be great to see the Avenger finally done.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 3, 2019)

Question, does it have the wooden wing or the metal wing? Bill Reid retained the metal wing as a mod for ease of restoration and maintenance. Since the Vs had wooden fuselages planked over the tubular frame, there's a bit of work in that. too.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 4, 2019)

C-GRSB also known as FZ692 is the "new" C-47 belonging to the CWH. Done in 437 Squadron RCAF colours.
Official dedication is to take place this Saturday and I hope to catch her outside.
My Uncle's log book reveals a number of flights in this aircraft in 1944/45.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 4, 2019)

Is that a new one or a repaint of "Canucks Unlimited"?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 4, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> Is that a new one or a repaint of "Canucks Unlimited"?


New to CWH. Donated a couple.of years ago. Last flew with Environmental Emergency Department out of Ottawa in a beautiful green and white scheme. I have photo of that at home and will post it later when I get there ( and if I remember)

437 Squadron was the only European based RCAF Squadron to fly Daks. 435 and 436 were Burma IIRC.
Cheers, 

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 5, 2019)

CF-POW

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 5, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> New to CWH. Donated a couple.of years ago. Last flew with Environmental Emergency Department out of Ottawa in a beautiful green and white scheme. I have photo of that at home and will post it later when I get there ( and if I remember)
> 
> 437 Squadron was the only European based RCAF Squadron to fly Daks. 435 and 436 were Burma IIRC.
> Cheers,
> ...







Here is what she looked like back in 2014 when she came to the CWH.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 6, 2019)

C-FJRH

Captured earlier today in Hamilton Ontario. Lousy weather kept a few aircraft away from the CWH hosted RCAF day. This bat made the 12 minute flight from Waterloo International Airport to take part. *&$#$^@*^^*#$ weather!

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 6, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Here is what she looked like back in 2014 when she came to the CWH.



Just reading a bit about that Dak, it's a D-Day veteran as well; flew with 233 Sqn RAF with a Canadian pilot on the evening of 5th June. Important survivor.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 7, 2019)

15003


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 8, 2019)

C-FVMG

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 9, 2019)

C-GCWC

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 9, 2019)

Good shots Jeff, great snippets of history too


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 9, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> C-GCWC
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff



Nice picture of a Westjet B737 Max, but there's a gawdammed yellow plane in front of it... The Max might turn out as rare as the Cornell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 10, 2019)

C-FAIU

Had a 1/2 hour ride in this aircraft 30 odd years ago and it was a riot. Pilot wanted to know if aerobatics were okay and I said go for it. Most fun I have had with clothes on!

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 11, 2019)

C-GCWG

This aircraft was scheduled to the paint shop last week but I have not got confirmation that it did go. It will be done in post WW2 RCN colours and is finished in ASW role.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 11, 2019)

Forgot to mention I will not be posting again till next Monday. I am off to Geneseo New York for the weekend. Weather is looking good and the aircraft lineup is strong.
Have a great weekend everyone.

Cheers, 

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2019)

Have a good one Jeff. 
Karl and I are off to 'Legends' on the weekend, meeting up with Sander (Kingscoy) and Gary (Geedee).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 11, 2019)

Hope to make one or the other next year.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 11, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Have a good one Jeff.
> Karl and I are off to 'Legends' on the weekend, meeting up with Sander (Kingscoy) and Gary (Geedee).


Say hello to them all please.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2019)

Will do.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 12, 2019)

Sweet Staggetwing in accurate colours for this airframe.




N582

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2019)

Nice !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 13, 2019)

Sorry about the big image size but this is from my phone and I can't figure out how to reduce the picture size.

Cheers,
Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2019)

You should have the Picture Editor. Check on that if you browse the pics in the gallery of your phone. Usually the icon is below the pic you watching , among a couple of other icons there.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 14, 2019)

First time I have seen this Corsair in this C/S. She used to be called Skyboss, a C/S I have posted in the past..

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 15, 2019)

Got home from Geneseo last night and today I start preparing for Oshkosh. Lots of filing of pictures and going through the 1500 I came home with. I hope to get the Geneseo file down to 250 pictures.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 16, 2019)

This past weekend I attended the Geneseo New York Air Show. Billing itself as The Greatest Show on Turf, the show is recovering from a couple of bad years and this year they were blessed with two fantastic days of weather. The airstrip is really just a farm that has been converted. A single grass runway, 05/23, is what all the flying is done from and if you ever go just be cognizant that there are very few areas where the ground is even which can make walking a bit difficult. 

Besides the location one of the biggest differences between this show and most others is access. On Saturday my buddy Jason and I arrived on the airfield at 06:45. The sunlight is perfect and the aircraft are parked either facing north or south so they are in full sideview sunlight. No ropes around the planes, minimal visible security and very few people at that time of day. Just be advised that the airfield is in a valley so the grass is soaking wet if the atmospheric conditions are right. Two pair of shoes and socks are a good idea. On Sunday, Jason was bringing his family so I went ahead and arrived at 06:15.

One can also attend the airfield on what is known as arrival's day. Again, no security will bother you as long as you do not do anything really stupid. When it comes time to leave there is no time. If you wish you can stay till after the sun sets which affords some beautiful opportunities to get some very nice sunset pics.

Anyhow, on with the pictures. Once again I have gone through and selected a photo of each aircraft that "fits" into what this website is about. I have filed them in numerical/alphabetical order and will be posting them that way. I will get the first four done before I leave for Oshkosh this coming Friday. 

Hope you like my pictoral review of the 2019 version of The Greatest Show on Turf.





09-08229

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 16, 2019)

What, you start with a f!cking helicopter!?!?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 16, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> What, you start with a f!cking helicopter!?!?


Just for you Andy, just for you and it is a very nice helicopter.
Seriously though, it just comes first when I list things in numerical/alphabetical order.
Be patient.

Jeff


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 16, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Seriously though, it just comes first when I list things in numerical/alphabetical order.



Sh!thook starts with an 'S'...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 16, 2019)

Very true Grant!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 17, 2019)

81-980

Nice to see the A-10 demo back on the circuit for 2019. Super cool airplane and a really dynamic flight display.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2019)

Jeff got it right.
All helicopters start with an 'A', as in "Arrgh !!!"


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 17, 2019)

Only if they are pirate helicopters Terry


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 18, 2019)

Good morning lads. Based on all the positive comments about my eggbeater photo from Tuesday, I thought you all might like to see another one.





86-24537

Now before you all go apoplectic, this is the last helicopter for a bit. Starting tomorrow, based on alphabetical registrations, the sea of Canadian yellow begins!

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 18, 2019)

nice pics Jeff, even the Helicopters


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 18, 2019)

rochie said:


> nice pics Jeff, even the Helicopters


Thanks Karl. A true aviation fan. No rotary blade bias. Good for you.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 19, 2019)

C-FHWX


That is it for a week boys. I am leaving just after noon today. Play nice while I am gone.
Lots of new exciting stuff to be seen including XP-51, P-82, newly restored Hellcat, P-38, Firefly....the list goes on and on.


Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2019)

Karl prefers pics of the Wessex helicopter - on its side, with its legs in the air !!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 19, 2019)

Have a good trip Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 19, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> Have a good trip Jeff.


Thanks Andy. Weather is looking good and the aircraft never disappoint.


----------



## rochie (Jul 19, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Thanks Karl. A true aviation fan. No rotary blade bias. Good for you.
> 
> Jeff


oh i have lots of bias rotary blades bias


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2019)

Yep, anything that has the wing flying faster than the fuselage can't be right !!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 21, 2019)

Helicopters don't fly, they beat the air into submission. Helicopters don't fly, they are so ugly the earth naturally repels them.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 25, 2019)

C-FLBT

Cheers,
Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 26, 2019)

C-FMTA

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 27, 2019)

C-FRWN

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 28, 2019)

C-FWPK

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2019)

Nice Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 29, 2019)

C-GKNK

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 29, 2019)

Good stuff Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 30, 2019)

CF-MAD

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 31, 2019)

C-FTAL


Cheers,

Jeff


My plan to attend Thunder Over Michigan has been derailed. My wife fell yesterday and has bu77ered up her leg to the point she is not able to walk or put any weight on same. Guess who has to stay home. No 12 Corsair sightings for Jeff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 31, 2019)

Sorry to hear Jeff. Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 31, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> Sorry to hear Jeff. Hope she gets better soon.


Broken tibia.....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2019)

Ouch !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 1, 2019)

N155J

This C-47 was a new airframe for me, Always exciting to see a "new" one!

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 2, 2019)

N45GC

If I have ever met a war bird that needs a splash of colour, this one is it. So many colourful schemes available and yet here she sits, naked except for her stars and bars pasties.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2019)

Ouch Jeff, hope the misses feels better soon.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 3, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Ouch Jeff, hope the misses feels better soon.


Thanks. Surgery is today at 1:00. In addition to the break she also.tore.her ACL.
Tough timing as she was supposed to have left this coming Monday on a trip.to Quebec with some family and friends.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Thanks. Surgery is today at 1:00. In addition to the break she also.tore.her ACL.
> Tough timing as she was supposed to have left this coming Monday on a trip.to Quebec with some family and friends.



Damn hope surgery is a piece of cake and she heals fast


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 3, 2019)

N62CC

Another beautiful Gooney caught on the grass at Geneseo New York.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 4, 2019)

N64YK

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 5, 2019)

N345AB

How many different shades of brown or green can you see?

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 5, 2019)

Interesting.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 6, 2019)

N518WW

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 7, 2019)

N565JH

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 8, 2019)

N582

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## rochie (Aug 8, 2019)

now that is nice Jeff !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 9, 2019)

N951WM

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 10, 2019)

N977WH

Another new air frame for me. This two seater was busy flying folks all weekend. It got to the point of him flying so often one didn't even stop what one was doing to watch.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2019)

Nice stuff Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 11, 2019)

N3033E

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 547937
> 
> N345AB
> 
> ...


All of them.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 12, 2019)

N3703G

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 13, 2019)

N5308K

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 14, 2019)

N9586Z

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 14, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> N62CC, Another beautiful Gooney caught on the grass at Geneseo New York.



That's Virginia Ann, a real D-Day vet, seen here in France this summer for the Daks Over Normandy celebration at Caen Carpiquet airport.





Europe 76


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 15, 2019)

N9812H

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 16, 2019)

N56867

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 17, 2019)

N58698

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 18, 2019)

NL51MX

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 19, 2019)

NL744CG

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 20, 2019)

NL2825B

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 21, 2019)

NL5420V

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2019)

very Nice.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 21, 2019)

Love the B-25 shots.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 22, 2019)

NX83JC

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 23, 2019)

NX836M

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 24, 2019)

NX4270

Always disappointing when PC overrides accuracy.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2019)

Agreed, but still nice.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 25, 2019)

C-FMTW

Making its debut here on ww2aircraft.net. First decent shot I have obtained of this Harvard since it moved into my neighbourhood a few months ago. She is part of the Waterloo Warbirds stable.

Cheers,

jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2019)

Oh, look, it's yellow !!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 26, 2019)

C-FJRH

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 27, 2019)

C-FHWX

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 28, 2019)

C-FMVN

Heading down the the Brantford Community Air Show in a bit. A mid week show is always nice. Snowbirds, Canadian CF-18, all the CWH stuff that is flyable, some local warbirds including T-28s, Harvrads, hopefully something from waterloo warbirds and a few other things as well. This show is the only air show appearance by the Lancaster this year. Word is they make more money with paying passengers so the majority of it's annual flying allotment goes to that financial venture. All hail the all mighty dollar! I am justbglad I live close by and can see her whenever I feel like making the 45 minute drive.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

188797

The next group of photos was taken at the Brantford Community Air Show. Brantford is located about an hour from my place along highway 403 just west of Hamilton Ontario.This mid week show outdid itself yesterday with a great selection of aircraft and a great number of top side passes which sometimes are as rare as hen's teeth at other shows. They were blessed with perfect air show weather.

We will get this show's pictorial review started with the 2019 RCAF CF-18 demo bird. Not quite as colourful as the past few, she still looks sharp and the center line pod is a nice touch.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 29, 2019)

Hey guys.
I bugged out as the Snowbirds were getting ready to launch. As you know I post a pic of each aircraft photographed at each of the shows I attend. I have photos of each Snowbird aircraft and was wondering if you want to see them all or just a couple of examples. Only the serial number is different on the aircraft as well as the tail number, 1 through 9.
Let me know. All the shots are parked or taxiing.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 29, 2019)

Agree with you on the CF-188 colours. Rather bland this year. Snowbirds? Not for me thanks.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 30, 2019)

A busy ramp at Brantford Ontario.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 31, 2019)

Getting ready to kick in some left rudder to head back down.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 1, 2019)

C-FJRH

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 2, 2019)

C-FOLA

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 3, 2019)

C-FPOw


Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 3, 2019)

So what's up with C-FOLA. Modified Chipmunk? Larger rudder? No chin air intake? Cooling?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 3, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> So what's up with C-FOLA. Modified Chipmunk? Larger rudder? No chin air intake? Cooling?


Super Chipmunk. A bit of a hot rod when compared to standard chippy. Aerobatics greatly enhanced.

Jeff

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2019)

I want one !!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 4, 2019)

C-FPQL

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2019)

Now there's some weathering for ya.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 4, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> Now there's some weathering for ya.


I have been shooting this bird forever it seems and this is the first really decent pass in good light I have ever captured. I had no idea how weather beaten and faded the topside was.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2019)

Topside passes are rare. It's a good one.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2019)

Yep, great shot.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 5, 2019)

C-FRGA

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 6, 2019)

C-GCwM

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 7, 2019)

C-GDKR

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2019)

Nice colour scheme.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 8, 2019)

C-GKOL

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 8, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 551217
> 
> C-FRGA
> 
> ...


Now that is a bird that's built for the sharkmouth!


----------



## Greyman (Sep 8, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 551125
> 
> C-FPQL
> 
> ...



Great photo. Is there still a plan in the works to get a turret in the front?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 8, 2019)

Greyman said:


> Great photo. Is there still a plan in the works to get a turret in the front?


Not sure what the plans are for the front end. She is just nicely back in the air after being down for a bit. IIRC Transport Canada made them put an egress doorway in as they use this bird for revenue flights. Not sure they want to remove the cash flow so soon.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 9, 2019)

C-GRSB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 10, 2019)

C-GVRA

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 11, 2019)

CGXDK

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Jager52 (Sep 11, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 551661
> 
> C-GVRA
> 
> ...


Thanks for this great shot of VERA. Went to the museum in June and toured. Had a great opportunity to sit in the cockpit, while my wife was in the top turret as VERA was pushed back into the hanger. The volunteers were so hospitable. What a nice museum you have in Hamilton, good collection. 
Jager

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 12, 2019)

C-GZCE

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 13, 2019)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 14, 2019)

114051

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 15, 2019)

Spent the last two days in London Ontario at the 2019 Sir Show London. Have not had a chance to organize the aircraft photos just yet but here is a teaser. She was a new air frame for me to see so here she is making her message board debut!





N23105

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 16, 2019)

As I mentioned yesterday I spent a couple of days in London Ontario at the 2019 Air Show London. A mid September date in this part of the world is amazing when the weather Gods smile upon you. Friday was overcast all day and the 5:00pm show was cancelled by 1:00 in the afternoon as a large storm front was tracking its way towards London. Saturday dawned crystal clear and in typical Ontario weather by 10:00 we were sitting with 90% cloud cover. It did lessen to about 50% by show time and stayed that way till mid afternoon when it started to break up. Sadly for the show and attendees on Sunday the rain made its way back for the morning and the afternoon show was flown against a low cloud base at 100% coverage. I feel lucky to have chosen the Saturday as one of my two days at the show. Despite the bad weather on Friday I got to hang out with friends so how can I say it was a bad day. My house was like a hotel as I hosted two friends, one from Buffalo and one from New Jersey. sadly my Boston buddy was unable to attend this year.

The photo pit and early entry pass allowed for a 6:30 entry on Saturday. This time of year, 06:30 is pretty good for getting some artsy fartsy shots. We were blessed with a full moon to boot. The sunrise was pretty good although a couple of clouds would have improved it.









Anyhow, for the next month or so I will be posting London photos. The only true WW2 aircraft scheduled to attend was The Movie Memphis Belle but she cancelled due to pilot illness. ( I heard heart attack but have no confirmation). I trust no-one will object to pictures of current military aircraft with a few classic jets thrown into the mix for good measure.

Once my London photos are finished I will begin my Oshkosh pictures. I figure by then you may be interested again after having enjoyed Paul's excellent series of Oshkosh stuff.

I have filed my pictures in numerical/alphabetical order so...........

on with the show as they say!





This KC-135R of the Arizona Air National Guard is 62 years of age, serial # 57-1469 and was one of three 135s at the show.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 16, 2019)

My wife and daughter flew out of London yesterday just after the Snowboards landed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 16, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> My wife and daughter flew out of London yesterday just after the Snowboards landed.


I hope they watched the show while waiting! If not a session is required ascertaining why not!

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 16, 2019)

Yep, what little they could see from the waiting area.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 17, 2019)

60-0007

This BUFF is the same age as me and sadly, for me anyway, she looks way better.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 18, 2019)

60-0347
Another 1960 bird, this time a KC-135R of the Ohio Air National Guard.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 19, 2019)

62-0722

Still one of the sexiest aircraft of all time. Look for her twin tomorrow!

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 20, 2019)

63-0133
As stated yesterday, here is the sexy twin sister wearing slightly different make up.
To quote Austin Powers.......twins Basil, twins!

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 21, 2019)

63-8028

This Alaska gas passer showed up in London with a couple of Eagles in tow.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 22, 2019)

65-0457

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 23, 2019)

67-0929

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 24, 2019)

78-0474

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 25, 2019)

81-0962

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 26, 2019)

81-0980

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 27, 2019)

82-0191

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 28, 2019)

86-0024

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 29, 2019)

86-0239

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 30, 2019)

87-0311

Another Arizona 16 that came for a wee visit.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 1, 2019)

88-0051

Another F-16, this time from the Ohio Air National Guard based out of Toledo. Sad they only sent one as I really like the markings on these Ohio birds, Great shade of green and I love the stylized wasp markings on the tail.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 2, 2019)

91-0300

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 3, 2019)

92-0366

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 4, 2019)

94-6701

Early morning shot of this Illinois Air National Guard Herc.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 5, 2019)

6572

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2019)

Top shots Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 6, 2019)

18277

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Oct 6, 2019)

very nice Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 7, 2019)

CT-155203

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 8, 2019)

CT-155214

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 9, 2019)

CT-156117

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 10, 2019)

169160
F-35C of VFA 125 USN

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 12, 2019)

188797

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 13, 2019)

C-FUPP

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 14, 2019)

114071

Seen last month in London Ontario, this is the aircraft that crashed in Atlanta yesterday. As mentioned , the pilot ejected safely and there were no injuries to anyone on the ground. The Snowbirds were up and were doing their pre show shakedown of the aircraft when an unknown as of now issued forced the pilot to eject.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 15, 2019)

C-FYZK

What's that you ask. Military markings but a civilian registration?
We lease stuff here in Canada because heaven forbid we spend "realistic amounts" of money on defense.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 16, 2019)

C-GCIQ

Got me a new computer yesterday. Went from a Mac to an HP27 so I have been playing around and have figured out how to resize my photos.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 16, 2019)

Grrrrr....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 16, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> Grrrrr....


It was time. A seven year old Mac that just didnt want to play in a more modern world. Half the web was unavailable as the Mac would not support the upgrades required to run graphics and all that other computer jibberjabber.


----------



## rochie (Oct 16, 2019)

wait what's wrong 5 pics of Canadian aircraft and none were painted yellow ?

nice pics though Jeff

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2019)

Real Nice Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 17, 2019)

N133CN

I had it figured out yesterday but I can't remember how I did it.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2019)

Did they run out of paint ?

Jeff, use Irfanview. Just go to the toolbar in the system, select 'Image', and then select 'Resize / Resample'.
Key in the width you want (or the height), and press 'OK' and it's done. (sizing can be done in pxls, cm or inch).
Them it can either be saved, or 'save as', the latter allowing you to retain the original image, and save the re-sized image separately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Did they run out of paint ?



It looks like...  

But it's a great shot.  

Jeff... were the occasional markings on both sides of the plane?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 18, 2019)

N7502J

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 19, 2019)

N23105

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2019)

Odd colour scheme, but still nice. Always liked the Vampire T.11


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 19, 2019)

Today's photo marked the end.of stuff from London. Tomorrow marks the start of my Oshkosh 2019 photos.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 20, 2019)

As I mentioned yesterday, for the next 230+ days I will be posting pics from Oshkosh 2019. The photos are in numerical/alphabetical order based on ser# or civilian registration. This means modern military stuff first followed by Canadian registered aircraft and then those from the USA. Along the way there will be gaps in posting as I will be away a couple of times during the next 9 months. Anyway, I hope you enjoy the run of Oshkosh 2019 stuff!





03-0204

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 21, 2019)

94-7310

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 22, 2019)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 22, 2019)

The damage on that wing tank should buff out.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 22, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 557634
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Did they try to land on the droptank?!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 23, 2019)

10-9186

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 24, 2019)

11-08092

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 25, 2019)

12-5043

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 25, 2019)

I remember a still new F-117 was scheduled to appear at an airshow and could not make the show. Undeterred the show people put three sets of tire chocks and a sign down and roped off the area!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 26, 2019)

13-5071

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 27, 2019)

17-6035

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 28, 2019)

64-0304

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 29, 2019)

64-0459 and 66-0352

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 30, 2019)

66-0352

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 31, 2019)

72-240

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 1, 2019)

81-0980

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 1, 2019)

BRRRRT!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 2, 2019)

81-0981

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 3, 2019)

82-1094

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 4, 2019)

165599

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Tieleader (Nov 4, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 559200
> 
> 82-1094
> 
> ...


haven't seen skis very often.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 5, 2019)

C-FDTD

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 6, 2019)

C-FLBT

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 7, 2019)

C-FMKA

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 8, 2019)

C-FRWG

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 9, 2019)

C-FTLU

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 10, 2019)

Not a warbird bomber but still a bomber.








C-GBPD

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 10, 2019)

Lots of those parked outside Viking's facility here in town awaiting upgrades to turboprop CL-415s


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 11, 2019)

C-GKOL

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 12, 2019)

C-GRSB

Cheers, 
Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 13, 2019)

CF-VFG

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 14, 2019)

N1ZB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 15, 2019)

N2AD

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 16, 2019)

N4MF

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 17, 2019)

N5VX

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 17, 2019)

nice shots Jeff.

what is the plane in post #377 ?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 17, 2019)

rochie said:


> nice shots Jeff.
> 
> what is the plane in post #377 ?


LC-126
Civilian life it was a Cessna 195.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## rochie (Nov 18, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> LC-126
> Civilian life it was a Cessna 195.


Thanks, a new one to me


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 18, 2019)

N7CN

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2019)

Super photo's Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 19, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Super photo's Jeff.


Thanks Wayne and everybody else that looks, likes or comments.






N15YK

Cheers.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 20, 2019)

N21YK

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 20, 2019)

Good stuff Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 21, 2019)

N23PM

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 22, 2019)

N24FM

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 23, 2019)

N25AL

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 24, 2019)

N28TY

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 25, 2019)

N28XC

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 26, 2019)

N28XT

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 27, 2019)

N32YK

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 28, 2019)

N34AT

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 29, 2019)

N34AX

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 30, 2019)

N34PA

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2019)

Oh look, it's yellow ..................... and it's not Canadian !
Someone been sending yellow paint over the border then ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 1, 2019)

N34SZ

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 1, 2019)

Good shots Jeff.


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 1, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Oh look, it's yellow ..................... and it's not Canadian !
> Someone been sending yellow paint over the border then ?


Yes. Because the US passed a prohibition law against yellow paint in the states at the time the manufacturers realized they could make a killing by sending the surplus to yellow hungry Canadians north of the border via the infamous "northern paint runners alley" route. Then it was later legalized and they profited again... It said so on wikipedia...so it must be true.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 2, 2019)

N36

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 2, 2019)

I was going to make a joke about tariffs but it would not have gone over well.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 3, 2019)

N39BZ

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 3, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> I was going to make a joke about tariffs but it would not have gone over well.



Whatever you do, don't mention a border wall...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 4, 2019)

N39JV

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 4, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> Whatever you do, don't mention a border wall...


I did once but i think i got away with it ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 5, 2019)

N41TC

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 6, 2019)

N42RF

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 7, 2019)

N44MT

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 8, 2019)

N45WA

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 9, 2019)

N46SL

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 10, 2019)

N47TB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 11, 2019)

N49WH

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 12, 2019)

N50TB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 13, 2019)

N51KB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 14, 2019)

N51TC

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 15, 2019)

N53BR

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 16, 2019)

N68JB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 17, 2019)

N66TY

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 18, 2019)

N68RW

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 19, 2019)

N75Q

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 20, 2019)

N95WH

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2019)

Ran out of yellow paint did they ?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 21, 2019)

N87H

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 22, 2019)

N101RF

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2019)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## rochie (Dec 23, 2019)

good stuff Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 23, 2019)

N129BS

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2019)

"I want to be a Skyhawk when I grow up."


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 24, 2019)

N133CK

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 24, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 564909
> 
> N133CK
> 
> ...


woooh, shiny!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 24, 2019)

Airframes said:


> "I want to be a Skyhawk when I grow up."


I guess the tails drops when it reachs a certain age...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 25, 2019)

N135CN

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 27, 2019)

N134JC




N134TD




N139DZ


Three today guys to help hold you over for a few days. I am leaving shortly to drive some elderly friends to Florida. I fly home on January 01st arriving in Toronto ar 11:00 am local time.
All the best to all of you as we turn the page on another year.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2019)

Bit of a long drive that Jeff - take care.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 27, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Bit of a long drive that Jeff - take care.


I like driving so no problem there and if all works out the way it is planned I will get a full day or more to soak up some sun and get a bit of a tan. Mother Superior and I are off to Mexico on January 15th for two weeks and I would hate to burn.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 2, 2020)

N139VS

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 3, 2020)

N165X

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 4, 2020)

N179PT

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 5, 2020)

N202ME

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 6, 2020)

N212TB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 7, 2020)

N214MB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 8, 2020)

N234LT

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 9, 2020)

N247SG

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 10, 2020)

N257DB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 10, 2020)

Very nice Jeff.

like that A-4 would almost fit in with my RAF grey/green cammo theme


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 13, 2020)

Sorry I missed the weekend boys. I was sick as a dog and hardly got out of bed. I am feeling so much better today so lets make up for lost time.





N269WB




N302A




N305AB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 14, 2020)

N370WB

Cheers,

Jeff



This is it for a couple of weeks lads as mother superior and I are off on our annual winter trip to Mexico bright and early tomorrow morning.

See you back here on January 30th.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 30, 2020)

N400FS

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## rochie (Jan 30, 2020)

nice Shots Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 31, 2020)

N415NJ

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 31, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 568262
> 
> N415NJ
> 
> ...


Any chance of getting pixs of the nose arts along the birds?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 31, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> Any chance of getting pixs of the nose arts along the birds?


I may have a few nose art shots in a different file.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 1, 2020)

N442D

Cheers;

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 2, 2020)

N465SH

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 2, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> I may have a few nose art shots in a different file.
> 
> Jeff


Gimme, gimme, gimme !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 2, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> Gimme, gimme, gimme !


I started a nose art thread.

Jeff


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 2, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> I started a nose art thread.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 3, 2020)

N474H

A Different kind of warbird....fights the war on forest fires.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 4, 2020)

N476NZ

Another firefighting aircraft....these folks have been busy for the past few years and do a wonderful job.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 5, 2020)

N518TA

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 6, 2020)

N542PJ

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 7, 2020)

N551H

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 8, 2020)

N555PF

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 9, 2020)

N582

This beauty is on my top 10 favourite list of warbirds. She is finished in a legit C/S.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## at6 (Feb 9, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 568262
> 
> N415NJ
> 
> ...


You know that I will always give these bacon. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 10, 2020)

N600DM

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 11, 2020)

N601JF

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 12, 2020)

N618TL

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 13, 2020)

N622CD

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 14, 2020)

N651SH

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 15, 2020)

N685TC

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 16, 2020)

N747JE

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 17, 2020)

N777ZE

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 18, 2020)

N790JW

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 19, 2020)

N796WM

Cheers.

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 20, 2020)

N801WP

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 21, 2020)

N840

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Tieleader (Feb 21, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 570724
> 
> N840
> 
> ...


what is this?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)

The North American P-64

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 21, 2020)

Wurger said:


> The North American P-64


thanks!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 22, 2020)

N887XP

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2020)

"Turn left"
"No, right !"
"No, left !".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 23, 2020)

N991GM

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 24, 2020)

N885X

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 25, 2020)

N999ML

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 26, 2020)

N1713P

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 26, 2020)

Almost dragging.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 27, 2020)

N2168G

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 28, 2020)

N2805J

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 29, 2020)

N2832

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 29, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 29, 2020)

Gnomey said:


> Good shots Jeff!


Dont say it often enough...thanks for stopping by often to have a look.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 1, 2020)

N3193G

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 4, 2020)

N3232S

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Tieleader (Mar 4, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 571874
> 
> N3193G
> 
> ...


Which 17 is this? Does it have a name?


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 4, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 572292
> 
> N3232S
> 
> ...


Now that's a nose art I want to see up close.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 5, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 572292
> 
> N3232S
> 
> ...


When I was a kid, my step-father almost bought one of those.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 5, 2020)

N3239T

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 5, 2020)

Tieleader said:


> Which 17 is this? Does it have a name?


Yankee Lady

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Tieleader (Mar 5, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Yankee Lady
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff


thanks!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 8, 2020)

N3261G

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2020)

Good shot Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 10, 2020)

N3265G

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 11, 2020)

N3267G

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 13, 2020)

N3639F

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 14, 2020)

N3771M

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 15, 2020)

N3789G
Cheers,
Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 16, 2020)

N3931R

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 17, 2020)

N3946K

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 18, 2020)

N4429K

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 19, 2020)

N4708C

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 20, 2020)

N4770C

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Tieleader (Mar 20, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 574205
> 
> N4708C
> 
> ...


Not a huge fan of T-6s but thats a pretty bird.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 21, 2020)

N4983N

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 22, 2020)

N5190G

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 23, 2020)

N5199V

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 24, 2020)

N5268

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 25, 2020)

N5428V

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 26, 2020)

N5451E

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 27, 2020)

N5542V

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 28, 2020)

N5548V

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 29, 2020)

N5616N

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2020)

Ooh, a Yak Fury !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 30, 2020)

N5683D

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 31, 2020)

N6442D

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 1, 2020)

N6450D

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 2, 2020)

N7029F

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 3, 2020)

N7090C

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 4, 2020)

N7231M

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 5, 2020)

N7462C

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 6, 2020)

N7572G
Cheers
Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 7, 2020)

N7693Z

Cheers.,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 9, 2020)

N7976A

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 10, 2020)

N8089H

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 11, 2020)

N8994
Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 12, 2020)

N9025Y

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 13, 2020)

N9279H

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 14, 2020)

N9643C

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 15, 2020)

N9686F

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 16, 2020)

N9805C

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 18, 2020)

N10319

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 19, 2020)

N22777
Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## rochie (Apr 19, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 20, 2020)

N29931

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 21, 2020)

N31368

Cheers,,
Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 22, 2020)

N40189

Cheers.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 23, 2020)

N40369

Cheers,
Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 23, 2020)

Like that last one


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 24, 2020)

N44007

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Tieleader (Apr 25, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 578654
> 
> N44007
> 
> ...


when I grow up I want to be a P-40 like my dad!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 25, 2020)

N44963

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 26, 2020)

N47217

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 28, 2020)

N56914

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 29, 2020)

See all these places you take your photos at, Jeff, does it ever rain there?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 29, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> See all these places you take your photos at, Jeff, does it ever rain there?


I have been pretty lucky of late at Oshkosh. One or two rainy days in the last three years. Not quite as lucky at other shows but what is a guy going to do?

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 29, 2020)

N57486

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 29, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Not quite as lucky at other shows but what is a guy going to do?



Well, your photos are great to see, Jeff. Sunny weather is not always a pre-requisite of airshows in my neck of the woods, but the results under a bit of cloud can be good.




NZ7002-1

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 30, 2020)

N59961

cheers

jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 1, 2020)

N60440

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 2, 2020)

N60591

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 3, 2020)

N62700
Cheers,
Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 4, 2020)

N65693

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## rochie (May 5, 2020)

Great pics Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 5, 2020)

N69972

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 6, 2020)

N74589
Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 8, 2020)

N75342

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 9, 2020)

N76912

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2020)




----------



## rochie (May 10, 2020)

Pic of Doc is fantastic Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 10, 2020)

N77055

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 11, 2020)

N85593

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 12, 2020)

N88878

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 13, 2020)

N90792

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 14, 2020)

NC17634

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 15, 2020)

NL20TF

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 18, 2020)

NL26BP

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2020)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 18, 2020)

Great to see as always, Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 19, 2020)

NL50FS

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 20, 2020)

NL51HY

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 21, 2020)

NL51JC

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 23, 2020)

NL51VL

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2020)

Top shots...!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 24, 2020)

NL51ZW

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2020)




----------



## rochie (May 24, 2020)

All good but really like the last one Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 25, 2020)

NL151AM

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 26, 2020)

NL474PZ

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 26, 2020)

Great shot Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (May 26, 2020)

Beauty !


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 29, 2020)

NL977WH

Cheers,

Jeff


Last picture for a bit. I am heading north to Geraldton Ontario to see my son and my brother and do as whole lot of fishing.

Stay safe all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 29, 2020)

Hope that fish is all that you guys catch.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 10, 2020)

NL10601

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 11, 2020)

NL81865

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 11, 2020)

Great shots Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 12, 2020)

NX11XN

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 13, 2020)

NX14SD

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 15, 2020)

NX15S

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 16, 2020)

NX51NA

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 16, 2020)

Great shots Jeff, you gotta love a Korean war sea fury !


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 16, 2020)

rochie said:


> Great shots Jeff, you gotta love a Korean war sea fury !


Gotta love any era, any country Sea Fury

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 17, 2020)

NX58T

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 18, 2020)

NX139PM

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 18, 2020)

View attachment 585482

NX139PM


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 19, 2020)

Beauty as usual, Jeff. Love the EAA's early prototype XP-51. (Did you catch many fish?)


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 19, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> Beauty as usual, Jeff. Love the EAA's early prototype XP-51. (Did you catch many fish?)


Best week of fishing in my life.
Quantity
Quality
Variety

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 20, 2020)

NX139VM

Cheers.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 21, 2020)

NX146DR

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 23, 2020)

NX228TS

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 24, 2020)

NX239PW

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 26, 2020)

NX270CF

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 27, 2020)

NX272NA

cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 29, 2020)

NX280CF

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 30, 2020)

NX289RD

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 1, 2020)

NX339DM

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 2, 2020)

NX433RD

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 4, 2020)

NX462NA

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 6, 2020)

NX518WB

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 7, 2020)

NX632NA

Cheers,.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 9, 2020)

NX823DJ

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 10, 2020)

NX877B

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 10, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> NX877B



Now that makes a neat warbird.


----------



## at6 (Jul 11, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 574205
> 
> N4708C
> 
> ...





Tieleader said:


> Not a huge fan of T-6s but thats a pretty bird.


You heathen!!!!!!!!!!!!! All T-6s are beautiful.


----------



## rochie (Jul 11, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> View attachment 587715
> 
> NX877B
> 
> ...


Great shot Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 11, 2020)

NX959RT

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 12, 2020)

NX976BH

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 13, 2020)

NX4270

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 14, 2020)

NX5443U

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 14, 2020)

Only 8 more photos boys and 2019 season will be done.

2020 season is a big fat bust so I will come up with something to share with you.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 15, 2020)

NX7160C

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 16, 2020)

NX7431

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 17, 2020)

NX8009G

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 18, 2020)

NX9060F

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 19, 2020)

NX9868A

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2020)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 20, 2020)

NX72378

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 21, 2020)

NX41476


That's a wrap boys. My 2019 year in review is complete. 

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 21, 2020)

Thanks for posting Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2020)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2020)

Great collection of shots Jeff.


----------

